# need help with 580ck



## skulligan (Feb 2, 2012)

hi everybody. im new to this forum, and to tractors in general. have been looking for a few months, wanted to get a small tractor with loader to both clear my driveway and let me teach myself about hydraulics and the general workings of tractors and implements. after months of searching, i saw what i think was a fantastic deal. (2500 for a very smooth running 1969 case 580ck) got so blinded by the deal that i forgot about the fact that i know enough about engines, but absolutely nothing about hydraulics. and this thing is gonna be way too big to be a self teaching project. so i need some help, even though some of it is going to be really embarasing to even ask for.

everything works great, loader and backhoe will both lift tractor easily, but the rams leak like crazy. (looks like a water gun sometimes) my thought is to try and run through the winter just using the loader to clear snow, then really get in to it and try to fix it up a bit this spring. in the meantime, can i just keep refilling hydraulic fluid to avoid running dry, or will the leaks have long term negative effects? and if i can just keep refilling, how bad is hydraulic fluid as far as soaking into the ground for pets and plants? is there some kind of envirinmentally friendly fluid? (and heres where it gets embarassing) and where exactly do i fill the fluid. the first, and only, thought i had is the about 8 inch tall cylinder with large hex nut pattern on top that kind of looks like spin on oil filter only longer and thinner. its right next to valve control panel, but it doesnt really look like it feeds a reservoir. is there one, or is all the fluid just contained in the lines? (told you im new to all this.) finally, can i run a gasket reconditioning type fluid through the system or will that bind up with the hydraulic fluid? or is there a special hydraulic fluid with that kind of addative for older machines? (i dont even know if dried out gaskets would have anything to do with the leaks, not sure how the rams and cylinders would be packed and sealed) anyway, thanks for the time, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
chris


----------



## dwloop (Jul 19, 2011)

skulligan,
Here is a great page on repacking the cylinders. For the 580 I suggest you obtain a 3/4" drive socket set and an OTC #1266 gland wrench to get those glands off. You can do this.

http://randygodwin.hubpages.com/hub/Hydraulic-System-Repairs-How-to-Rebuild-or-Repair-Hydraulic-Cylinders

Hydraulic oil is expensive, that will be the biggest motivator. A puddle everywhere you work it is a problem and will cost you plenty. Keep it full of oil or be prepared to replace a very expensive pump...

EDIT: One more needed item, a service manual is invaluable. You can get them on ebay.

HTH,
Dave


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello Friend
You ot a very easy unit to work on. 188 case engines are as easy as they get. FIX THE LEAK ASAP. unless you like paying the arabs for oil. I have a full set of manuals for your tractor. I can send info if you need any.
I also have the seals for cyl in my shop . If the shaft is bent, (I BET IT IS) seals will do you no good. .Take to a shop and have them put it in a press. any engine rebuild shop will have the press and tools to get it back in line. If there are any nics in shaft they should be fix as well. If shaft was bent and used like that you may have to put a broze bushing to the end plate you removed to take shaft out. (LOOK AND SEE IF IT IS EGG SHAPED.) Its a easy fix in any no matter how bad it is.


----------

